# Welcome Home Boomer!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

We’re home! It was quite a weekend. Our son’s college graduation and a new puppy 

We picked Boomer up mid afternoon on Saturday. He’s such a happy friendly boy. Nothing seemed to faze him. No nervousness, no carsickness. We took him to my son’s girlfriend’s apt so they could meet Boomer and he kissed and played with me the whole way there. Once there he not only met my DS and his gf, there were 4 friends there and Boomer was thrilled to meet them all. He just rolls with the punches.

On the drive home he did the same, he wagged his tail and played, giving us face kisses the entire time. It didn’t matter whose lap he was in, he was happy.

When we got home we drove straight to pick up Tessa so they could meet on neutral ground. I needn’t have worried, Tessa thinks we brought her the most fabulous toy ever 

Tessa’s first stay at the pet sitter’s (who happens to be her agility instructor) went well too. She loved playing with Teresa’s 9 yr old boy and their cat and multiple dogs. And she got some “play” time in on the agility equipment. I’m surprised she wanted to come home, lol. 

When we got home all Tessa wanted to do was play with Boomer. She’s thrilled (so far), just wiggling all over with her tail going a mile a minute. Despite knowing and reading about how dogs play together I was worried she would hurt him since pinning him seems to be her favorite activity. Her second favorite activity is taking his hair in her teeth and pulling. He’s yelped more than once and I've held Tessa back more than once when he seemed to want to be left alone. Tessa has also been drinking from his water bottle and laying in his bed and she intercepted him as he was trying to follow me into the bathroom. Sibling rivalry? lol.

Boomer has used the litter box for several pees and a poop, as well as gone outside a few times, no accidents yet. He whined when we first put him in his crate but he was at eye level with us and as soon as I put my fingers inside he was fine. I’m sure it helped that he was exhausted. Just a few whines through the night quieting as soon as I put my fingers through the slats of the crate. He held his bladder all night long too. :whoo:

He is just a doll, in looks and personality! We got our new Nikon just in time but I got an error message saying I need to resize so BBL to post pics when I get it figured out.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, sounds like Boomer fits right in! I'm glad to hear Tessa is delighted, I think Pablo would be the same, but DH is not having it...right now :evil:
Can't wait to see pics!!! hoto:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am glad to hear that all went well and Tessa loves her new brother Boomer. Sounds like they get along great. I can't wait to see more pictures of him and watch to see what colors he changes. 

Anne


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, that sounds wonderful! Can't wait to see all the Boomer pics!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan,
I am so glad things are going well....and there is sooo much fun and joy to come with 2 havs


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- Great news! I am glad Tessa loves her new toy  We are definitely in need of photos!

Welcome Home Boomer!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jan it sounds like you have a great family. Welcome home Boomer. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

How exciting! Don't worry abut the pinning. Everybody here pins Bailey down all the time and he yelps from time to time. If I stop it he jumps back on whomever he was teasing till they pin him again. So far he's surviving. I can't wait to see pictures.

Hugs for the little boy Boomer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome home Boomer!!! Congrats Jan and Tessa. And congrats to your son too!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

Congratulations!!!!! So glad Tessa likes Boomer. We need pics, soon!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Jan. Boomer is so adorable. Tessa sounds thrilled to have her new playmate.:biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, Boomer looks so precious! Vinny and Lulu each head each other off when they are following me to the bathroom or anywhere. I am so thrilled for Tessa to have her permanent toy to play with. Watching the two of them interact will give you years of pleasure!
Carole
xxoox
Pics. please!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jan,
Congratulations on Boomer's homecoming. 
He sounds precious and obviously had a great breeder to train him so well. 
I am sure you and your family are having many laughs and much entertainment.
Have fun!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I still haven't figured out how to downsize my photos. Maybe I'm just bone tired from the weekend. But I'm definitely stressed. My DD is now sick w/fever and URI, DH is working all day and night, I'm trying to plan a graduation party for my DS and my house looks like a bomb went off. All of DD's stuff that she brought home from college is in a pile. DS is coming home tomorrow through Memorial Day (I love having him home but more cooking , more mess...etc.) I don't know how I can have family guests this weekend for the party when I can't even manage a load of laundry. My to-do list is as long as my arm and my elderly Mom is needing me to take care of things, incl pre-planning this week (UGH).

Maybe I don't deserve a camera like the Nikon, lol. You'd think iPhoto would have a resizing feature. I brought out my old Sony to take some pics so I could post something today but most are blurry. I did manage to capture a couple of his first bath. The others aren't worth posting.

Oh great...safari "failed to open page" of the photos I was posting. I just can't win tonight. I think I'll go play with the dogs. At least that is one thing that is going well.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Um, OK I guess 2 of them downloaded....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

adorable photos!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JanB :whoo: Look who I found for you!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my. What a cutie!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that pic is PRECIOUS!  Sorry to hear about your DD and your domestic chaos, gawd..I have had one of those weekends too. I am SOOO exhausted, yet..I am up waiting for the DS's GF to leave. lol Thank god for abbreviations, ehh?

iPhoto DOES have resizing, I just export whatever picture I am going to post to my Havanese Forum folder and change the size to Medium or Small (yes, it keeps a copy in iPhoto AND the folder)

Hugs! I'm enamored!

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Sally, lol!!! I think I need to hire you as my own personal photo assistant. I sure need one, lol! thanks


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> I still haven't figured out how to downsize my photos. Maybe I'm just bone tired from the weekend. But I'm definitely stressed. My DD is now sick w/fever and URI, DH is working all day and night, I'm trying to plan a graduation party for my DS and my house looks like a bomb went off. All of DD's stuff that she brought home from college is in a pile. DS is coming home tomorrow through Memorial Day (I love having him home but more cooking , more mess...etc.) I don't know how I can have family guests this weekend for the party when I can't even manage a load of laundry. My to-do list is as long as my arm and my elderly Mom is needing me to take care of things, incl pre-planning this week (UGH).
> 
> Maybe I don't deserve a camera like the Nikon, lol. You'd think iPhoto would have a resizing feature. I brought out my old Sony to take some pics so I could post something today but most are blurry. I did manage to capture a couple of his first bath. The others aren't worth posting.
> 
> Oh great...safari "failed to open page" of the photos I was posting. I just can't win tonight. I think I'll go play with the dogs. At least that is one thing that is going well.


I can feel your stress coming through the page but let's look at the plus side. The weekend may have been exhausting but look at the wonderful things that happened. The kids coming home is great, you get to share some time with them and then they'll go off again -- both good things.  I'm sorry your daughter is sick, but thank God it's not terrible. I have a closing tomorrow and the other agent can't be there because her SIL is dying from cancer. It sort of puts things in perspective.

As for your mom, enjoy every minute you have with her. I would give anything if I could share one more conversation with my mother. Now when I speak to her I hope she hears me, wherever she is but I miss her comforting words and her arms around me.

And, what an elegant bathtub Boomer has. Not bad for that little guy. Go play with them, it's bound to bring a smile to your lips.

I don't mean to minimize how you feel, lord knows I've been there, stressed to the max, just trying to point out the good stuff. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh that pic is PRECIOUS!  Sorry to hear about your DD and your domestic chaos, gawd..I have had one of those weekends too. I am SOOO exhausted, yet..I am up waiting for the DS's GF to leave. lol Thank god for abbreviations, ehh?
> 
> iPhoto DOES have resizing, I just export whatever picture I am going to post to my Havanese Forum folder and change the size to Medium or Small (yes, it keeps a copy in iPhoto AND the folder)
> 
> ...


Kara, OK when I use the export function it doesn't have the option of resizing it to 'medium'. It wants me to type in the image's height and width and I have no idea.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I can feel your stress coming through the page but let's look at the plus side. The weekend may have been exhausting but look at the wonderful things that happened. The kids coming home is great, you get to share some time with them and then they'll go off again -- both good things.  I'm sorry your daughter is sick, but thank God it's not terrible. I have a closing tomorrow and the other agent can't be there because her SIL is dying from cancer. It sort of puts things in perspective.
> 
> As for your mom, enjoy every minute you have with her. I would give anything if I could share one more conversation with my mother. Now when I speak to her I hope she hears me, wherever she is but I miss her comforting words and her arms around me.
> 
> ...


Geri, You're absolutely right. Thank you. I am grateful I have a family to take care of and that the kids want to come home. And you know I don't have to cook, it's still a party if you cater the food, right? 

I just need a good night's sleep and all will be better in the morning.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

You really should try Irfanview. In there you can simply go to resize/resample and type in the first number, i.e.; 600 and the second automatically populates. Then you can save it and simply upload to the forum (or anywhere else).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

JanB said:


> Geri, You're absolutely right. Thank you. I am grateful I have a family to take care of and that the kids want to come home. And you know I don't have to cook, it's still a party if you cater the food, right?
> 
> I just need a good night's sleep and all will be better in the morning.


Yep! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, Boomer is so cute. I sympathize. It is overwhelming when you get a new pup. Things will probably calm down in a few days. You have a lot on your plate right now. 

I love the pic of Tessa waiting for Boomer at the sink. Mine do that too. Then they RLH when it's their turn.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, this is a test. I think I just may have figured it out. <sheesh> who is it who calls herself the forum ditz? I have usurped her crown.

I love his little feet in this photo, they look like perfect little dog print stamps. And his little tongue is so cute


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

He is precious. Looks to a lot like my Toby from the pics.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

a little sibling rivalry?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

TobyBaby said:


> He is precious. Looks to a lot like my Toby from the pics.


Kim, he does, doesn't he? That teddy bear look is sooo cute


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

one more.....

Tomorow I will try to get some good ones of the 2 of them playing. They are doing so well except for scaring me sometimes. 

Boomer is a dream. No accidents; he uses his litter box or goes outside when I take him. He's so easy and content. He does OK in his ex-pen, whines a few minutes but settles easily.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Jan, Boomer is just adorable and I love that Tessa is enamored with her new brother. Sounds like a match made in heaven. And maybe Tessa just feels like a puppy again. Besides, don't you know that everyone else's food, bed, water, toys etc are always better? LOL Enjoy, sleep well and things will look better in the morning. You've had a very hectic weekend and much to get ready for.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, Boomer is such a sweetheart! Love all the pics! Can't wait to see some playing pics tomorrow.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is so adorable and really does look like a little teddy bear!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

He is so adorable. I bet you want to hug him all the time.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, Boomer is a little bear it seems. I see you got the Eqyss products, aren't those awesome? Thanks again Lina for the recommendation!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh jan, see what I missed without my laptop?!!?!?!

Boomer is absolutely gorgeous!! And the fact that Tessa was so happy to have a playmate is such a bonus. That is one issue you dont even have to worry about. 

you are right - catering - tell them to bring the plates & utensils. All you have to do is sit in the xpen and play.
Congrats on your DS Graduation, I will be going thru that in June.
And other one came home a "dumped" all his cra* too - gotta find places for it all~!\

Enjoy your new baby - he is a doll


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Jan, he is really cute! I'm hoping that everyone heals and the chaos turns to family fun while you enjoy your new addition! You are so lucky to have a new pup that loves people.......Doc still doesn't and is afraid of everyone but family.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Jan he is just too adorable, I am so happy to hear how well Tessa is doing with him. Give him a little belly rub and a hug to Tessa from me.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan what a handsome boy you have and little Miss Tessa is just a doll watching her little brother and being the typical big sister. Jillee will take Betzie's toys from her all the time. They are a blast to watch. Just to let ya know we are having a playdate in June when Leeann comes to visit. Hope you can come with your two havee's. I will emal you more info. I hope things calm down and all is well with you soon!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> Kara, OK when I use the export function it doesn't have the option of resizing it to 'medium'. It wants me to type in the image's height and width and I have no idea.


Hmm..Look across the top or the "export" box and make sure you select "File Export" and not "web page" or "quick time" (that prompts the sizing).

When you are on File export, it will say "KIND" (and that is usually set to "original" or "current"...

Change that to JPEG and then change the size to Medium or small 

Kara


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

he's soooooo cute!!!! congrats!


----------

